# What are the differences between XTR - m900, 901, 910?



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

...other than the lighter spring on the rear derailleur?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rhett101 said:


> ...other than the lighter spring on the rear derailleur?


The most significant chance IMO was the shifters:

M900 = no optical gear display
M910 = optical gear display

Along with the display came a bit more integration that prevents using the M910 shifters on aftermarket pob mounts.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

i didn't know about the spring difference for rear.

For front derailleurs (might be obvious) 900 was bottom pull, 901 was top.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> The most significant chance IMO was the shifters:
> 
> M900 = no optical gear display
> M910 = optical gear display
> ...


the only m910 parts are hubs (parallax), rear ders (fixed spring tension, m900 was adjustable) and STIs. 901 are the top pull front ders, no other m901 parts were made.

carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mmmm....

1 1/8" threaded M901 Headsets were made...

M900 and M910 seatposts. Not sure how they're different. Silver M900, black M910 maybe?

As stated, the M900 hubs were the small satin colored ones. M910 hubs are polished oversized units.


As far as I know, the cranks/rings are the same, although I don't recall a M910 crankset or cantilevers...I could be wrong about that.


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Hubs*

I didn't know about the hubs... I have a m910 parallax hubset that I always thought were m950.

I have never seen a set of m910 shifters with the optical display.

What is the lineage of XTR?
ei. when did m900, 901 and 910 come out...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rhett101 said:


> I didn't know about the hubs... I have a m910 parallax hubset that I always thought were m950.
> 
> I have never seen a set of m910 shifters with the optical display.
> 
> ...


Everything you wanted to know (and more) can be found here:
http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Hersteller/Shimano/Gruppen.html

XTR came out in '92.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> The most significant chance IMO was the shifters:
> 
> M900 = no optical gear display
> M910 = optical gear display
> ...


Difficult but not impossible. I know, I managed to do it. Mated the shifters up to some Gorilla Billet mounts.

JmZ


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Mmmm....
> 
> 1 1/8" threaded M901 Headsets were made...
> 
> ...


shoot, forgot the beautiful seat post and the head sets...
crank arms are all stamped m900 but for 1995 (i think along with the m910 parts) they got the satin/ti colored SG-X rings. for 1995 the cantilvers got the blue cartridge brake shoes.

a really good overview of the the Shimano line-up is on the famous Firstflight web site

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/shimano.htm

Carsten


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Excellent stuff everyone!

It's like on big happy bike family here....


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

JmZ said:


> Difficult but not impossible. I know, I managed to do it. Mated the shifters up to some Gorilla Billet mounts.
> 
> JmZ


Wow. I've got a set of those mounts with XT 8 speed shifters in them. I've not seen another pair in 8-10 years...


----------

